# Newest additions



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

So my pet store nearby got another fuzzy and had to get. Also had an interesting colored female. Can anyone tell me what she is? Buck is a brindle fuzzy


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Oo she looks like black or blue roan


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Gah, I wish my local shop had fuzzies and roans!!! Awesome pick ups 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I almost got a merle but it was male.


----------

